# IMAF   Incorperation.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 26, 2001)

I just had my school incorperated the other day. While I was there I asked my attorney about both IMAF Incs. He had told me that the state would not allow both two corperations with only a comma seperating them. 

Most likely JD formed his under the letters, IMAF. Shea could use International Modern Arnis Ferderation. If JD only used letters, they could stand for anything.

If Shea used the words I would assume that he could force JD to using to those words.

So my questions are;
1. What did JD use for his corperation name?
2. Did Shea actually form a corp and if so, in what name?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *1. What did JD use for his corperation name?
> *



I don't know. His web site gives a postal address and the recipient is I. M. A. F., Inc. As you indicate, if I tried to start a burger chain with the name Mc.Donalds it's extremely likely that I'd be sued to the point that I would have to sleep on the floor of your school. I note that at http://www.professorpresas.com/IMAF.htm he refers to it as Remy Presas's International Modern Arnis Association (note *Association* not *Federation*). He does seem to be emphasizing on some pages that it is _Remy Presas's_ IMAF he directs.



> *
> 2. Did Shea actually form a corp and if so, in what name? *



Perhaps each is hoping that the other will not sue?

I note that the IMAF, Inc. web site is slightly updated but still incomplete.

We have not heard from Mr. Presas of MARPPIO for some time! I look forward to hearing more on the growth of that organization as well.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 3, 2002)

It's a shame that the 2nd largest Modern Arnis group takes so long to update thier site. Very minor updates have been done. You would think that they could at least list the Motts' school on the site for members. Hopefully they will get thier sh*t together soon. It would be a shame if JD's site is better than thier's.


:asian:


----------

